# Magic - 10 week old Labrador Cross



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Magic is a stunning 10 week old Labrador cross boy who was handed in with his two siblings. We are not sure what he is crossed with but he is going to be a big dog.






















He is a great little puppy and is going to make a fantastic pet. Magic needs an active home that can fully commit to him for the rest of his life. He'd like to go to training classes once he has finished his vaccinations and it is important that time is put into training him with positive reinforcement.

When he is 6 months old, he must be neutered at his new owner's expense. At this time, we will refund £40 of the adoption fee. He has been micro chipped and begun his vaccinations.

His foster mum says that this little man is a cuddle monster. He is doing really well in his foster home and he is finding toilet training paper MOST of the time. He has the confidence of a very large dog because absolutely nothing in the dog world frightens this little man! If his fosterer's other dogs bark or moan at him he just sits there looking ultra cute with a waggy tail as if to say "you wanna play?" He really is a beautiful boy.

Magic can live with other dogs, children and cats. He is currently on foster in Plymouth but we re home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Magic, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This little man finds the puppy pads every time now, comes when his name is called, sits without being asked and just melts you with those eyes... he is so gorgeous!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now reserved


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he is adorable.

I hope his new home works out!


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Now rehomed


----------

